# Is Z-Pack/Azithromycin Safe During Pregnancy?



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

2 years ago I was 12 weeks pregnant and sicker than I have ever been in my life. I was desperate, so I took that Z-pack. (It didn't do anything for me because it turned out I had swine flu, not a bacterial infection.) I was really worried about taking it and I googled obsessively too, but I did take it. My son is perfectly healthy and I can't see that it harmed him, thank goodness.


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I got some nasty respiratory bug last month, I usually can ride them out just fine but when it took me an hour just to get myself and 2 kids dressed to go to the doc office because I was so short of breath, it was time to get meds. I was 16 weeks then. It still took a while to recover but at least I could function somewhat, and breathe!


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it depends on what you mean by safe? Safe meaning you and the fetus can tolerate it, generally yes.

But there can be side effects of taking antibiotics, like enamel changes in the fetus depending on the week of fetal development. I have a friend who needs antibiotics for UTI and her infant had inferior enamel that several dentists linked to the antibiotics she took. I don't know what antibiotic she took.

If there are any behavioral changes you make to avoid needing them in the future, do it!


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I just had to take zpack last month. I had a sinus infection for weeks and it finally turned bacterial. It is a class B. The one thing that they told me and not sure if they told you is that is doesn't give you instant relief. It did stop the coughing the next day, but I didn't feel better until the full dosage was taken.


----------

